# Liar Game



## Tazmo (Jul 7, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Guys!! are we on hiatus? wtf is going on?


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

Well, this thread has some info about it: Link removed


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Eldrummer said:


> Well, this thread has some info about it: Hinamori even stated that they were all stronger than her


 wow I didn't know.. I hope he is alright and it is not nothing serious. 

Edit: So the magazine has horrible PR people?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 8, 2012)

TAZMO BUMPING THREAD FFFFFFFFFF!!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 8, 2012)

also lmao  

Gantz #367 translated


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Good news, according to Heiji Liar Game resumes in Young Jump 39 (23/08).


----------



## Space (Aug 22, 2012)

^  :WOW


----------



## Aeon (Aug 22, 2012)

So finally something concrete.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 24, 2012)

good      news.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Aug 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> what happened in this page?



I was sort of annoyed by it, but I figured since the masked man basically spent the next paragraph affirming what the guy said, it wasn't a big deal. Just read the following paragraphs and take your best guess.


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 1, 2012)

It seems LG is weekly again! New chapter: Ch.103


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 1, 2012)

Eldrummer said:


> It seems LG is weekly again! New chapter: Ch.103


 Nice chapter.. I wonder if Akiyama has a backup plan..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2012)

*CH 155:*Ch.40


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 9, 2012)

Oooooooooooooooh shit.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

fucking harimoto


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 22, 2012)

156 is out

shortbob  

really?


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Sep 22, 2012)

Has anyone noticed a trend here? In this round, as well as in the Vaccination game, Akiyama had a clear advantage, and his opponents had to overcome it by spouting irrelevant nonsense. Here Harimoto said that everyone was mistrusting him, and that's why he stole the second lot, but that mistrust had no detriment to him. As was mentioned, the other players being overly cautious simply meant Harimoto would get more coins from the deal.  Akiyama should have called Harimoto out, so his claims wouldn't seem justified in the other participant's eyes.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't like the idea that Harimoto is just a pawn in his group... Hell ,after all this time and numerous schemes that were played ,to think he was following kimura....


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Sep 22, 2012)

ISeeVoices said:


> I don't like the idea that Harimoto is just a pawn in his group... Hell ,after all this time and numerous schemes that were played ,to think he was following kimura....



Now I feel inclined to go over the last round again to see if there are any inconsistencies. But anyway, Harimoto has proven himself competent even when he couldn't possibly have received advanced knowledge. If Kimura is playing a bigger role than initially thought, it's probably more of a co-leadership than anything.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 28, 2012)

*CH 157:*Ch.30


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 28, 2012)

okay I'm gonna backtrack this shit to see if this is really true


----------



## Twinsen (Sep 28, 2012)

Is this manga still good/interesting? I stopped reading it quite a while ago for some reason, but I remember it being a very good and intelligent manga.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Sep 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> okay I'm gonna backtrack this shit to see if this is really true



I was going to do the same myself, thanks for saving me the trouble. Please come back with your findings.

@Twinsen: this manga is still as good as ever. I highly recommend you continue reading.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 28, 2012)

Twinsen said:


> Is this manga still good/interesting? I stopped reading it quite a while ago for some reason, but I remember it being a very good and intelligent manga.



did you by some chance drop it while in the chair game?


----------



## Twinsen (Sep 29, 2012)

EndlessStrategyGames said:


> @Twinsen: this manga is still as good as ever. I highly recommend you continue reading.



Yeah I've been thinking I should.



projectcapsule said:


> did you by some chance drop it while in the chair game?



Hmm, it was just a few chapters after the game where there were 2 teams in separate rooms and then they took turns in guessing how much money was in a suitcase, if I remember correctly.

But I don't think I dropped it because it got uninteresting, can't remember


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 29, 2012)

haha you just dropped in the best game

definitely continue

whoops you mean the 3v3 battle?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 29, 2012)

female protagonist whose name i forgot is starting to reach death note near levels. author needs to reign her in a bit. on the bright-side, we've at least known she was going to surpass akiyama's game for a while. i...i just didn't expect it'd be so soon...


----------



## Twinsen (Sep 29, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> haha you just dropped in the best game
> 
> definitely continue
> 
> whoops you mean the 3v3 battle?



No the one with 9 team members on each side.



Cthulhu-versailles said:


> female protagonist whose name i forgot is starting to reach death note near levels. author needs to reign her in a bit. on the bright-side, we've at least known she was going to surpass akiyama's game for a while. i...i just didn't expect it'd be so soon...



Someone surpasses Akiyama? 

Blasphemy! 

But don't tell, don't want to be spoiled.


----------



## Wosu (Sep 29, 2012)

Currently on chapter 5, I like psychological stuff.
This manga is good.


----------



## Space (Oct 4, 2012)

New Chapter 158 is out:

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like the juicy part of the game starts next week, can't wait


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 4, 2012)

really like this chapter, was explained nicely and even though I know jack about poker I didn't have a hard time understanding this chapter

and oh shit son akiyama


----------



## Garfield (Oct 13, 2012)

Goddamn two week breaks. By the time this shit restarts my finals will be nigh upon me


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm in the middle of the stairs stealing arc, has the arc finished by now or is it still continuing?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 20, 2012)

do you mean the fourth round? that was finished ages ago


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah the chair stealing on an island or something, not stairs stealing lol. So far this is the arc I'm the least fond of. If there's a new one is it better?


----------



## Joker J (Oct 24, 2012)

Just started this really nice manga Yesterday, right now im only in the third game/ch.39, I got a long ways to go to catch up lol.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 24, 2012)

Manga returns day after tomorrow then we have a break every three weeks.


Sounds like time to go into hibernation mode. I like reading Liar Game only in spurts, I'll resume my reading next year or later when I have hopefully at least 30-40 chapters straight reading to look ahead to.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 25, 2012)

Joker J said:


> Just started this really nice manga Yesterday, right now im only in the third game/ch.39, I got a long ways to go to catch up lol.


contraband game is the best game


----------



## Dark Travis (Oct 25, 2012)

Ryu Yamada is a second year student at Suzaku High. Ryu is always late for school, naps in class and gets abysmal grades. His life is a dead bore. The beautiful Urara Shiraishi, on the other hand, is Suzaku High's brightest student. One day, without explanation, their bodies are swapped! Ryu ends up in Urara's body, and Urara in Ryu's.


Three more changing rounds to go.


----------



## Joker J (Oct 26, 2012)

Just finished the 3rd rnd Contraband Game and... it.. was.. awesome! . On ch.60 right now 99ch. to go to catch up and I will be.:WOW


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 26, 2012)

^using the recorder to their advantage was ingenius


----------



## Joker J (Oct 26, 2012)

Yea I completely forgot about the recorders, Imuh try to pay more attention and remember the things people say as I read.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 1, 2012)

New chapter is out.

*Garouden 216*


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Nov 2, 2012)

I smell Akiyama  all over this .


----------



## Nao (Nov 2, 2012)

Lord Darkwolf said:


> I smell Akiyama  all over this .


yeah, it's the smell of awesomeness :33


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 14, 2012)

Chapter is out.

Chapter 182


----------



## Space (Nov 15, 2012)

Lol they just spend 444 million to buy a bunch of cards, but most importantly, the trust of this gang was gained in the process. Can't wait for the big turnaround in the next chapters


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 22, 2012)

162 is up
shit's about to hit the fan


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Nov 22, 2012)

So is anyone else expecting Akiyama to win with a Royal Flush?


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 13, 2012)

Chapter 164 is out

Link removed


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 13, 2012)

can't figure out what akiyama did here


----------



## Brian (Dec 13, 2012)

that last panel


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 13, 2012)

reminds me of


----------



## Space (Dec 13, 2012)

I bet everyone is working with Akiyama and threw away their cards as lots. There's no way Kimura's team can bid to win all those lots.

I think the gist of the game is to have more than half of all the cash, so if the people cooperate, they can virtually buy any lot.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 13, 2012)

Finally, Akiyama makes his counterattack. Can't wait to see it go down next chapter.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Next chapter better come soon.!!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> [/URL]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 20, 2012)

Kevintju said:


> I bet everyone is working with Akiyama and threw away their cards as lots. There's no way Kimura's team can bid to win all those lots.
> 
> I think the gist of the game is to have more than half of all the cash, so if the people cooperate, they can virtually buy any lot.


good              post.


----------



## Space (Dec 21, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> good              post.



Thanks for the rep.


----------



## Heretic (Dec 31, 2012)

Are we caught up with the manga releases in Japan?


----------



## Aeon (Jan 5, 2013)

No, they were wrecked by base Kirge as well.


----------



## Brian (Jan 6, 2013)

The power of friendship overcomes all.


----------



## Soulme (Jan 6, 2013)

Not really friendship. They were all in a tight spot. The majority rule plan is pretty good, but the trust was a very big issue. I think the explanation and the resolution were logical and consistent with the way the manga was up until now.


----------



## Space (Jan 6, 2013)

^^... it's got nothing to do with friendship - far from it actually. It worked because there was someone or something they could trust. Something along the lines of honesty.


----------



## Heretic (Jan 6, 2013)

Its not "nothing to do with friendship" - friendship has basis in trust, and the foundations for that have been laid. I would indeed say some of the players may be friends now. At least Kawai and Nao.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 6, 2013)

Brian said:


> The power of friendship overcomes all.



Akiyama has been reading too much Fairy Tail.


----------



## Nao (Jan 27, 2013)

Chapter 167! 
Ch.108


----------



## Space (Jan 31, 2013)

Chapter 168 is out and it's also the conclusion of the bid poker game/arc.

Great chapter for a non-game chapter.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 1, 2013)

Well... That was unexpected . Not how I would have wanted it to turn out. Although I have a feeling Kimura is the only cult member who won't drop out. She's a mastermind after all and she was pretty surprised (and not in a good way) that Harimoto wanted to drop out.

Can we focus on Yokoya and Fukunaga now? I'm curious what happened over there 



Velocity said:


> Akiyama has been reading too much Fairy Tail.



And so did Harimoto. Kanzaki Nao's friendship made him quit this tournament.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 17, 2013)

Great chaper hopefully liar game ends after this game.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 17, 2013)

Link removed

damn yokoya owned that game


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 17, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> Link removed
> 
> damn yokoya owned that game



This was the expected result. Anyway, an informed ability is nothing to get impressed about. I'd like to see how he did it.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 18, 2013)

So, any bets as to how long we'll be waiting for new chapters this time?


----------



## Delicious (Feb 18, 2013)

Hopefully, not another year.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 20, 2013)

Poor Fukanaga . Hope this isn't the end of him/her.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 23, 2014)

The raw for chapter 170 is out.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 24, 2014)

it's                     baack?


----------



## MightiestRooster (Mar 24, 2014)

I just hope the arc will be better than last one.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 27, 2014)

It's back bitches

Chapter.31 ENG


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 27, 2014)

so it's ending? this is the last arc?


----------



## MightiestRooster (Mar 27, 2014)

Liar Game is back and with it.. All time best villain, motherfucking Yokoya. 


This manga just isn't the same without him.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 28, 2014)

The weakest part of Liar Game is when there's no game going on. The author just sucks at building a storyline otherwise that isn't just outright childish and annoying. :/

Nao, omg I wish I could strangle her over and over and over.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2014)

I missed you so much Liar Game. I can't wait for what is next in this round.


----------



## rajin (Apr 1, 2014)

*Liar Game 171 Raw*

*Ch.160*


----------



## skuka (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm so happy there is a thread about this amazing manga. It really reminds me of Death Note. I hope it one day gets turned into an anime! I wish I had started reading it once it was completed though, waiting for new chapters is so bad.


----------



## Space (Apr 1, 2014)

skuka said:


> I'm so happy there is a thread about this amazing manga. It really reminds me of Death Note. I hope it one day gets turned into an anime! I wish I had started reading it once it was completed though, waiting for new chapters is so bad.



That ain't so bad with this manga. The weekly pauses actually gives you time to think about the game and its tricks, go back to read the previous chapters again and try to understand the schemes the characters are coming up with. I myself though already gave up on trying to find the winning strategy / trick a long time ago, because I could never get it right.


----------



## MightiestRooster (Apr 1, 2014)

skuka said:


> I'm so happy there is a thread about this amazing manga. It really reminds me of Death Note. I hope it one day gets turned into an anime! I wish I had started reading it once it was completed though, waiting for new chapters is so bad.



It probably won't get turned into anime, since there is already a live drama show for it. You know.. With real life actors and shit.

You think waiting a week for chapters is bad? 
Well than I have a news for you, the manga just returned from a year long hiatus (not the first one too) so be glad you started reading it now


----------



## MightiestRooster (Apr 3, 2014)

LG 171:

Askin is the true prodigal son of Buckbeard


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2014)

This round is going to fun.


----------



## MightiestRooster (Apr 3, 2014)

It would be so awesome if Yokoya somehow arranged it so he will end up in the same team as Kanzaki and Akiyama, just so he can back stab them and fuck up with them.


----------



## MightiestRooster (Apr 11, 2014)

Liar Game 172:
Chapter 33

Damn this thread is dead.


----------



## Space (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah well, I would love to discuss the manga, but the new game barely started XD

I have little idea how this auction game would play out. I think Yokoya most probably will convince a lot of players that he knows what will happen next and all, so that everyone will want to be in his team. He will also point out that the first to be in his team will also benefit from the next 2 auctions, since there will be a 3rd and a 4th auction for him. This means their financial loss will be the least (50m in the best case scenario). I expect nothing less than a 300 million bid on Yokoya in the first round.

Kanzaki will probably try to convince everyone from any bidding at all (but there will be bidding for Yokoya, so this is not going to work) or try to make them form many groups of 2 and 3 people, so that not one 4 man group will exist even after 5 bidding rounds.

And since Akiyama is the last lot, he will take a different course. He will probably also try to downplay Yokoya by saying he doesn't know a thing, because otherwise he would have wanted to be the last lot instead with strategic advantages.

Man, this is complicated stuff (>.<)


----------



## MightiestRooster (Apr 11, 2014)

There is one thing I don't understand about the first round. It should be pretty clear that everyone is aiming to get Yokoya on his team. But than why didn't anyone bet on the singer, Kashiki? If you want to get Yokoya, who is going third, your best chance would be to get another player even before his actual turn, so you can easily outbid the others, since bids from players on one team are counted together.


----------



## Space (Apr 11, 2014)

MightiestRooster said:


> There is one thing I don't understand about the first round. It should be pretty clear that everyone is aiming to get Yokoya on his team. But than why didn't anyone bet on the singer, Kashiki? If you want to get Yokoya, who is going third, your best chance would be to get another player even before his actual turn, so you can easily outbid the others, since bids from players on one team are counted together.



Probably because Kashiki is so full of himself, there would be no guarantee that he would cooperate with splitting the bidding costs of 310m to bid on Yokoya. In fact, there's a fair chance he doesn't even want to be in Yokoya's team because he sees himself as someone more important.


----------



## MightiestRooster (Apr 11, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Probably because Kashiki is so full of himself, there would be no guarantee that he would cooperate with splitting the bidding costs of 310m to bid on Yokoya. In fact, there's a fair chance he doesn't even want to be in Yokoya's team because he sees himself as someone more important.



Well yeah, probably something among those lines. But for the sole purpose of getting Yokoya on your team, it would still be most advantageous to get him for like 1 yen and deal with persuading him afterwards.
It could also be, that the other players were just waiting for him to make some kind of proposition and since he didn't they did not bid. 
Or maybe they just don't expect such high bids as us.

Btw I just can't figure out the way to save everyone. It wasn't stated what will happen if teams of four won't be created after 5 rounds so you can hardly call that a way. 
The only way I could find out to do this is for the team which will win to give 600 to the four losers. That way, no one will win anything and no one will lose anything.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 11, 2014)

Good chapter. I am going to love this round.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 28, 2014)

That's the only emotion I can manage for this chapter. It was just completely meh. No new information to speak of at all. Kinda shame considering there was a longer wait for it.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 28, 2014)

that's not something fukunaga would say. it's a trap I'm calling it.


----------



## Space (Apr 28, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> that's not something fukunaga would say. it's a trap I'm calling it.



You think so? If anything, this would make Nao even more determined, so I don't see how this could a trap (unless you meant Fukunaga with "trap".....). I actually think it would be in-character for Fukunaga to say all that after all his time spent with Nao.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 28, 2014)

well fukunaga is really impressed about nao that much is true but he also knows that she's naive. not even once did he ever stopped doubting people.


----------



## Space (Apr 28, 2014)

I think Nao has come a long way and is far less naive/apathic than she was at the start of the manga, and I bet Fukunaga knows that too. People can actually rely on her now.

But still, your prediction has some merit too and it would be interesting to see how Akiyama turns the tables on this trap. It would be far too easy (and boring story-wise) for Nao to make her plans come true like this. If Yokoya prepared this trap for Nao, then even he has high regards for her.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 28, 2014)

what was really suspicious to me was that at the start of the bid poker game fukunaga was still his usual arrogant self. not even akiyama had that fast change of heart.


----------



## MightiestRooster (Apr 29, 2014)

For quite some time now, Fukunaga's usual arrogant self was just a face that she put on, just trying to act tough, but if you think about her/his actions, her character development even up to this point makes sense. 
It was clear that she believed in Nao for quite some time, which is pretty bizarre for a person she was in the past. So it's not too far fetched that she would also reflect on her own actions in the past and felt the need to redeem herself with something like this. 

If anything, I would say that her character development was a bit rushed, like she made a jump from believing in Nao to such a heroic action, but the direction is correct, it was bound to end up with her doing something like this.


----------



## Keishin (Apr 29, 2014)

Well, well, well... What do we have here...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 13, 2014)

Liar Game 174 & 175 are out


----------



## Space (May 13, 2014)

Ha I really like the way this auction is going so far


----------



## Starburst~ (May 14, 2014)

Looks like a pretty cool game. Not sure how I feel about yokoya having insider info. Meh, I guess the author had to give him something to compete with akiyama and nao.


----------



## Space (May 15, 2014)

Starburst~ said:


> Looks like a pretty cool game. Not sure how I feel about yokoya having insider info. Meh, I guess the author had to give him something to compete with akiyama and nao.



I think he read notes written by Akiyama himself, notes gathered when Akiyama brought down a similar corporation. These notes are actually a trap to make sure Yokoya is staying in the game and also at the same time to give him a false sense of superiority.

If this is true, then Akiyama will only have to falsify 1 tiny bit of info to give him the edge in the end. Yokoya will lose everything he has, because Akiyama LIED to him.


----------



## MightiestRooster (May 15, 2014)

Yes! In your face Akyiama. Yokoya for the motherfucking win!


----------



## rajin (May 17, 2014)

*Liar Game 175 Raw*

*Ch.15*


----------



## MightiestRooster (May 18, 2014)

this


*Spoiler*: __ 



This chapter.. Shows exactly why is Yokoya my absolute favourite manga villain. So despictable. Yet so calculating an elegant in making his evil deeds.


----------



## rajin (Jun 1, 2014)

*Liar Game 176 Raw*

*Ch.17*


----------



## MightiestRooster (Jun 3, 2014)

It's out:

Ch.126


----------



## Space (Jun 3, 2014)

I love this manga!!


----------



## MightiestRooster (Jun 3, 2014)

The King has returned to us.



Seriously. This manga just isn't the same without Yokoya. The only good arcs without him were the ones before he was actually introduced. Easily my favourite manga villain. 


On another note:


MightiestRooster said:


> There is one thing I don't understand about the first round. It should be pretty clear that everyone is aiming to get Yokoya on his team. But than why didn't anyone bet on the singer, Kashiki? If you want to get Yokoya, who is going third, your best chance would be to get another player even before his actual turn, so you can easily outbid the others, since bids from players on one team are counted together.


 
So the reason why none of the fodders thought of this is because... they are simply too retarded to realise even something this obvious. 
That's kinda disappointing. 
Was there at least one moment in this manga when a fodder actually managed to realise/think of something?


----------



## Space (Jun 3, 2014)

Nope, I think fodder are only able to think of the most obvious tactics and work out given strategies. Definitely not anything beyond 2 steps.


----------



## MightiestRooster (Jun 7, 2014)

Fanart/cover time. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aduro (Jun 7, 2014)

MightiestRooster said:


> The King has returned to us.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. This manga just isn't the same without Yokoya. The only good arcs without him were the ones before he was actually introduced. Easily my favourite manga villain.



Yeah, Yokoya is so evil and fun to hate but a bit complex too. I love how his Kill the King thing reminds me of Scar from Lion King as well.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 10, 2014)

I've never seen Yokoya smiling and laughing so much, he is having all the fun of his life.  

Back in the days, at the Smugglers game he was such a creep. Now he has "friends", even if he wants them to despair.. such a tsundere, isnt' he?


----------



## MightiestRooster (Jun 10, 2014)

Ch.44


----------



## MightiestRooster (Jun 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Oh snap, he didn't! 

And is it just me, or did Yokoya's look change several times through the chapter. 

As for the development, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I find the reason for Yokoya's knowledge about the game extremely meh. I mean a book, seriously Kaitani? So anyone can just stumble upon that knowledge.


----------



## Space (Jun 11, 2014)

MightiestRooster said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus, it was a best seller, so it's plausible Akiyama read that book too, since it's about a topic he would be interested in. Also, it's kinda dumb Yokoya outright told everyone what the source is of his knowledge, since it may backfire now if the organization decides to change something to the game.

Also, have some faith in Kaitani. There has got to be a valid reason behind the book being the source.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 11, 2014)

When the masked guy said "Yokoya.. has read the novel.. huh" i lost it. 

This arc so far is looking more like a parody than the real Liar Game. But i'm okay anyway because i'm finding it really funny. Maybe some kind of drama will come later.


----------



## Aduro (Jun 13, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Plus, it was a best seller, so it's plausible Akiyama read that book too, since it's about a topic he would be interested in. Also, it's kinda dumb Yokoya outright told everyone what the source is of his knowledge, since it may backfire now if the organization decides to change something to the game.
> 
> Also, have some faith in Kaitani. There has got to be a valid reason behind the book being the source.



Yokoya is arrogant enough to think no-one else would read the language the novel is in. Also its quite plausible that someone was bound to have read it, both the novel and the game based on it attract people who seek control over others like Harimoto and Yokoya so its not surprusing that someone has found both. Hell if I was in the game I would spend time between matches researching as much as I could about if similar games had been played and which strategies worked.


----------



## MightiestRooster (Jun 13, 2014)

Aduro said:


> Hell if I was in the game I would spend time between matches researching as much as I could about if similar games had been played and which strategies worked.



Exactly. The whole novel idea is just lame.. To me, it seems like Kaitani is trying to quickly wrap this up, so he does some things, the ones for which he wasn't able to decide how to do them, halfassely.


----------



## Space (Jun 13, 2014)

MightiestRooster said:


> Exactly. The whole novel idea is just lame.. To me, it seems like Kaitani is trying to quickly wrap this up, so he does some things, the ones for which he wasn't able to decide how to do them, halfassely.



Ill admit that does seem to be the case, but the 2 mangas ive read from him, i had yet to see something with such a oversight as you put it there. This man knows what he's doing and i seriously doubt he didn't think what the implications would be for the revelation. He won't mess up the grande finale of this manga i think. Although i was also shocked when the lgt office member said "so he read the novel huh?" As if yokoya hadn't already mentioned that a million times by that time.


----------



## MightiestRooster (Jun 14, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Ill admit that does seem to be the case, but the 2 mangas ive read from him, i had yet to see something with such a oversight as you put it there. This man knows what he's doing and i seriously doubt he didn't think what the implications would be for the revelation. He won't mess up the grande finale of this manga i think. Although i was also shocked when the lgt office member said "so he read the novel huh?" As if yokoya hadn't already mentioned that a million times by that time.



Well, I've been following Kaitani's mangas for quite a long time now, so I see it the same way, don't worry. But it's undeniable that the quality of the previous arc was significantly lower. 

Also, maybe I hate the novel idea so much because I love Yokoya as a villain. When we learned that he really knows things about LG which he shouldn't I was hyped as to how he achieved such a thing. I imagined he at least bribed some LGT member or some even more interesting way. That's why I was so disappointed when we learned about the novel idea and having it confirmed by LGT member. 

I hope that he at least lied about the novel being a best seller and we will learn that the novel is actually very rare, maybe even prohibited in its original country.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 18, 2014)

Man great chapters..... those mistakes are going to cost them ah?


----------



## rajin (Jun 29, 2014)

*Liar Game 179 Raw*

*Might want to get your eyes checked *


----------



## rajin (Jul 4, 2014)

*Liar Game 180 Raw*

*Silver Spoon chapter 104*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 8, 2014)

Akiyama is amazing. WOW.......................... JUST WOW


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 9, 2014)

haha this is sort of a repeat of the 2nd round


----------



## rajin (Jul 11, 2014)

*Liar Game 181 Raw*

*X-post*


----------



## rajin (Jul 25, 2014)

*Liar Game 182 Raw*

*Chapter 65.2 is up*


----------



## rajin (Aug 14, 2014)

*bleach-ch142-05.png"]Sokatsui is more than large enough to achieve this end
*


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 24, 2014)

finally caught up to the latest chapter (dropped the manga back in 2010 when there was a looooooong hiatus) 

next week there's a break so no chapter

i'm looking forward to the final game though, akiyama will probably wreck shit before the game actually ends


----------



## Space (Nov 17, 2014)

Just read the last translated chapter and it looks like we finally arrived at the meat of the final arc!


----------



## rajin (Dec 19, 2014)

*Liar Game 198 Raw*

*Hanataro Desu*


----------



## Aduro (Dec 26, 2014)

Soooo did anyone see the cover for page 197? Looked like Akiyama was going to get penetrated from behind for the first time since he got out of prison...


----------



## rajin (Jan 23, 2015)

*LIAR GAME FINAL  ORIGINAL JAPANESE RAW

when he had them earlier*


----------



## Brian (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh wow time for me to read the final arc, I lost faith in the releases after the last arc so I decided to save it all.


----------



## MightiestRooster (Jan 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Last chapter: Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 30, 2015)

That was the last chapter?????????????


Holy shit I am rustled


----------



## MightiestRooster (Jan 30, 2015)

I recommend making up for it by reading Kaiji. The current arc is actually turning out to be pretty good, the next one might be even better and Liar Game is actually heavily based on the very first arc of Kaiji.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 30, 2015)

I'll look into it

I haven't been this rustled over an ending in a while holy shit


----------



## MightiestRooster (Jan 30, 2015)

Ah and don't read it, watch it as anime. I usually dislike animes but the one to Kaiji is really one of a kind, because it not only captures the manga up to perfection, it even makes it better.

Yeah.. I seriously think even Naruto ending was fucking better. I admit it was probably because LG was a masterpiece when it was at it's peak, so a little part of me still expected something better, but even than... 

I will actually try to come up with a better ending to it. I will post it here, so everyone in this thread can judge if it's really significantly better, or if I have just a big beak.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow that ending was awful why did he decide to the end series on a cliffhanger endings are supposed to you know... give closure not leave you hanging. 

Though this arc as a whole felt like a step down to me at least this series hit it's peak at the musical chairs arc that game was fantastic.


----------



## Aduro (Jan 31, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Wow that ending was awful why did he decide to the end series on a cliffhanger endings are supposed to you know... give closure not leave you hanging.
> 
> Though this arc as a whole felt like a step down to me at least this series hit it's peak at the musical chairs arc that game was fantastic.



Yeah, that was my favourite arc. The bid poker was pretty great too, but in the last game it felt like Akiyama wasn't really competing with Yokoya any more which really killed all the fun for me. I think Kaitani was just demovitvated too tired to write any more decent conflict or something  

Besides the revelations about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Rablais being his father so Yokoya could get a somewhat happy, fulfilling ending where Yokoya learns to handle defeat was lame. I'd rather have the series' most prominent villain go unfulfilled in his goals TBH.

Besides, the whole idea that trust was what saved the group was lame when they were saved by Akiyama fooling them and them not trusting their team to admit to being richy rich. I think it being a social experiment was a decent ending though, and frankly the sequel hook might have some potential. Its just a shame we haven't really seen any of the relations having major changes in the epilogue or more info on the masked organiser woman who handled Yokoya, she seemed quite interesting compared to Forli and some of the idiots.


----------



## SupremeKage (Aug 25, 2016)

Ending had me shocked af, I was like "wait, there's no more?? Wtffff". Still good ending nonetheless, I understood what the author was trying to showcase. I guess people were expecting a happy ending where pairings are confirmed, and they all live happily ever after. But don't forget people this is a seinen.

I wish the author writes a one shot or a sequel in the future, that ending grabbed my attention.


----------

